# No it has not burned down yet



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

All this crap from one house.looking at a complete re wire :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Pictures?


They're invisible..:laughing:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I see them.


had issue with orginal post all better now


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

1 open splice and a couple wrong boxes? Usually a lot more to merit a rewire. Unless of course it's aluminum


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

more more more


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Still not horrible. But if 1 slice is buried then there's probably more.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> 1 open splice and a couple wrong boxes? Usually a lot more to merit a rewire. Unless of course it's aluminum


 
This is just the basement. there is all kinds of types of wire in there. Some k&t some Al. there is also 16 hidden boxes in the wall that have yet to be uncovered and looked into. Will be cheaper to re wire. Compared to fixing it.

besides the wiring and cheap kitchen tile. The house is on the nicer side


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

heavysparky said:


> This is just the basement. there is all kinds of types of wire in there. Some k&t some Al. there is also 16 hidden boxes in the wall that have yet to be uncovered and looked into. Will be cheaper to re wire. Compared to fixing it.
> 
> besides the wiring and cheap kitchen tile. The house is on the nicer side


We do a lot of rewires. And I understand it's easier to rewire than to fix. Good luck with it


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

...and some people worry about assault rifles, when you have people wiring like this, these type of people should be &*^*[email protected]#$!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> We do a lot of rewires. And I understand it's easier to rewire than to fix. Good luck with it


Thank you. I hope it goes easy and quick


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> ..... there is also 16 hidden boxes in the wall that have yet to be uncovered and looked into........


So you have a map of where they are? :001_huh:  :laughing:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

heavysparky said:


> Thank you. I hope it goes easy and quick


So what kinda tools are you using to fish everything in? Just fish sticks and fish tape or are you gonna try magnets and jack chain?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

reach and pull and fish tape. just a single story house with full basement


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a giant magnet that I just drop some jack chain in the wall and drag it with the magnet to wherever we want. It works great in sheetrock, it ok in some lathe and plaster fishing. Fish sticks are probably the best money ever spent for a rewire. I use the ideal glow stix. Came with 5 6' sticks, the bullet attachment and a hook. Worth every penny! :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> I have a giant magnet that I just drop some jack chain in the wall and drag it with the magnet to wherever we want. It works great in sheetrock, it ok in some lathe and plaster fishing. Fish sticks are probably the best money ever spent for a rewire. I use the ideal glow stix. Came with 5 6' sticks, the bullet attachment and a hook. Worth every penny! :thumbsup:


I have 4 sets of fish sticks on the truck. A set of original LSDs, which are 1/16" thick, a newer set of LSD 5/16" thick, a set of Greenlee and a set of FiberFish.

Each set has their strengths and weaknesses, and having a variety makes fishing a whole lot easier.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I also bought a Milwaukee m12 inspection camera. Its a really good tool to have if you are going to do a lot of rewires, nice to know exactly what's in the walls and in the way!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I have 4 sets of fish sticks on the truck. A set of original LSDs, which are 1/16" thick, a newer set of LSD 5/16" thick, a set of Greenlee and a set of FiberFish.
> 
> Each set has their strengths and weaknesses, and having a variety makes fishing a whole lot easier.


The ideals are 5/16 I believe. Only draw back that I can find with them in the 3 years I've had them is they are finally starting to splinter. Maybe it's time for a new set but they have definitely paid for themselves 1000 times over! Lol


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a set of Klein fish rods and a set of ideals. I will probably never buy another set of ideals. When it comes to fishing I think a metal and fiberglass fish tape, fish rods, closed loop chain, magnets and some stiff farmers wire are essential.


----------



## electagb (Jan 7, 2010)

also Harbor Freight sells fish rods for about 8 bucks(total of 28 ft I think). I know, I know, the stuff is cheaply made but the way I go thru them it's worth it to me. Regards


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

the handy man has been here!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

circuitman1 said:


> the handy man has been here!


 
I see this crap on the daily. really pisses me off at times.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

"No it has not burned down yet"

But after studying the 2nd and 3rd photos, there's evidence that there was a house fire at one time. The blistering on the bottom of the floor boards and on the joists is from the wood being charred. The white is most likely treatment to cover the smoke smell rather than paint or whitewash.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

These guys are in the phone supply business but they have a lot of good fish tools. 
http://www.sandman.com/install.html

I have used one of these above a suspended ceiling. It is a great tool.
https://ezhang.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=6

Frank


----------

